# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Библиотека естественного родительства

## yakudza

Девчат, расскажите, пожалуйста, какие книги помогли вам сформировать ЕР-мировоззрение. Обменяемся опытом, найдется что-нибудь новое. В итоге можно будет сформировать общий список, и поместиь его на главной странице нашего сайта.
Прошу указывать название, автора (-ов), в двух словах о чём и где купить (заказать).
Также принимаются статьи со ссылками на Интернет-ресурсы.

----------


## kiara

ааааа, писала-писала, случайно закрыла(((((((((
Сейчас соберусь с духом, напишу еще раз.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Одно из самых больших хранилищ по ЕР, которое я знаю - это http://books.dobre.ru/

Я отсюда пока мало прочла, но точно из прочитанного могу рекомендовать:

1. Жан Ледлофф. Как вырастить ребенка счастливым
http://books.dobre.ru/?cat=8
Очень меняет взгляд на "приучение к рукам", много также по вопросу "приучения ребенка к работе".

2. Алишани Акин, Дарья Стрельцова. Девять месяцев и вся жизнь (главы из книги)
Очень очень добрая книга.
http://books.dobre.ru/?cat=106

3. Все произведения Серзов (Сирсов), очень нейтрально, но о важном. классика в своем роде.
http://books.dobre.ru/?cat=71

----------


## yakudza

Позволю себе продолжить этот список, ссылаясь на тот же сайт. Сама пока не читала, но слышала очень много отзывов и ссылок от ЕР-родителей.

РОДЫ
Грантли Дик-Рид. Роды без страха
"Для безболезненных родов важны не только физическая подготовка организма, но и правильный психологический и эмоциональный настрой будущих мам."

ПРИВИВКИ
Александр Коток. Прививки в вопросах и ответах
Александр Коток. Беспощадная иммунизация
Галина Червонская. Прививки: мифы и реальность

----------


## Kusya

Дэвид Чемберлен. Разум вашего новорожденного ребенка http://books.dobre.ru/?cat=88
Мишель Оден. Кесарево сечение: Безопасный выход или угроза будущему? http://books.dobre.ru/?p=208

----------


## yakudza

Екатерина Мурашова. Ваш непонятный ребенок: психол. прописи для родителей. Изд. Самокат, 2010г.

В книге подробно и прекрасно описаны психологические проблемы дошкольного и школьного возраста. Отдельно выделены проблемы подросткового периода.
1. капризы, гипердинамический синдром, агрессивность, страхи, задержка развития речи.
2. неуспеваемость в начальной школе, лень, стеснение, растройства социального поведения, неврозы отличников, семейная дисгармония.
3. подростковый кризис, психосексуальное развитие, суицид, референтная группа.

Каждая глава включает в себя: 
случай из практики,определение и причины, что делать родителям, чем может помочь специалист.

Мне очень нравится. Рекомендую!

----------


## yakudza

> ааааа, писала-писала, случайно закрыла(((((((((
> Сейчас соберусь с духом, напишу еще раз.


kiara, очень интересно твое мнение!

----------


## MARY

Как-то оставили без внимания наших "столпов" - Лену и Бориса Никитиных, которые оооооочень много сделали для того, чтобы изменить отношение нескольких поколений к родительству.
"Первые уроки естественного воспитания или детство без болезней"
"Мама и/или детский сад"
и что-то о развивающих играх - подробная и системная книга, не помню, как называется.

Еще: Анна Мей Гаскин "Роды без боли" (я читала ксерокопию - сейчас смешно)
Грантли Дик Рид помог мне самостоятельно у себя роды принять - в его книге "Роды без страха" отдельная глава есть.

У Лени Китаева и ?.Трунова есть интересная книга, название тоже забыла.

"Гомодельфинус" -о Чарковском и его методе.

----------


## kiara

Я тогда не буду повторяться, потому что и Ледлоф и Оден и Рид - это основа основ!!! Добавлю лишь те книги и авторов, что пока не упомянуты были.
Да-да, Никитины - это мега-важные "столпы"))))
1) Никитин Б.П. Развивающие игры.
2) Никитин Б.П. Ступеньки творчества или развивающие игры. 
3) Никитины Л. и Б. Резервы здоровья наших детей и Детство без болезней - эти книги я еще с Ником читала, по книгам училась закаляться и сама делала всякие развивашки.
4) Росс Кэмпбл. Как на самом деле любить детей - интересная книга, вдумчивый, системный подход. Не все принимаемо и близко лично мне, ибо автор-мужчина и не россиянин, но в целом - советую. Особенно тем, у кого детки еще маленькие.
5) Елена Макарова "Вначале было детство" - очень здоровская книга о детях словами самих детей, интересно и очень умиляет порой))) еще две есть - не дочитала пока.
6) Про "правильную" еду и в целом о концепции питания - Инна Иосифовна Литвина. Три пользы.
7) Дональд Винникотт. Пигля - шикарная (по-моему лучшая) книга по детской психотерапии. Конечно, это больше для специалистов, но и просто родителям будет полезно почитать. В отличии от Гипенрайтер (которую я не люблю), Винникотт пишет опять-таки ясно, системно и без субъективных догадок и иронии.
8) Еще из психоанализа: Каролин Эяльчефф, Натали Эйниш. Дочки-матери. Третий лишний?
9) Эда Ле Шан. Когда ваш ребенок сводит вас с ума
10) Трунов,  Китаев "Экология младенчества" - книга, которую я читала с 4 попыток))) вызывала у меня массу противоречивых чувств. В итоге - я её прочувствовала и прочла до конца.
11) Фредерик Лебойе. За рождение без насилия - ОЧЕНЬ советую всем, я прочла поздно, после рождения второго сына. Сильная, откровенная и очень честная книга - нужно читать самим, что либо писать об этой книге бессмысленно.
12)Ада Тимофеева. Беседы детского доктора - в отличии от этого Комаровского *прости Господи* - книга настоящего детского Врача с большой буквы, глубокого специалиста с богатейшим опытом, но не врача как доктора, а врача как целителя. Ведь детей не надо лечить - надо растить их так, чтобы они не болели. Очень мне помогла в восстановлении здоровья старшего сына.
13) Мария Осорина. Секретный мир детей в пространстве мира взрослых.
14) Заряна и Нина Некрасовы. Перестаньте детей воспитывать – помогите им расти.
15) Мария Монтессори - все книги)
Это то, что помню сейчас - значит впечатлилась довольно сильно))))

----------


## kiara

Ой, Мендельсона забыла!!!!
Кстати - половину книг читала в нете на указанном сайте, скачивала там - просто кладезь ЕР-вских книг!

----------


## kiara

Еще здесь большая подборка книг и статей http://archive.sotvorenie.org/deti.html
А Ошо кто-нибудь читал? Собираюсь скачивать, не плохо было бы рецензии услышать.

----------


## Веснушка

да, все книги замечательные, я даже и не знаю, что добавить. разве что Леви, но я пока сама не прочитала его книги, все собираюсь))) очень полюбилась Ле Шан - поажалуй, самая доступная и радостная. Оооочень понравилась Ирина Млодик, но опять же я осилила пока одну только "Книгу для НЕидеальных родителей". 
Хочется заметить, что читать нужно много и много всего разного, не принимая ничего за истину. Я для себя составила некий "микс" идей, которые подходят лично мне и Егору, не факт, что если Бог даст еще детей, с ними будет тот же микс, ибо каждый ребенок индивидуален, да и мы меняемся))))
психологические книги дают мне подпитку. когда я уже достаточно раздражена и устала, когда начинаю злиться и ругаться на Егора, потому что накопилось....я сажусь за Ле Шан, Гиппенрейтер и Млодик))))  а вообще книги психологические немного не люблю, потому что все же это попытки упихнуть человеческие чувства и душу в какие то алгоритмы и нормы, а ИМХО это невозможно и даже порой глупо.

----------


## yakudza

kiara, спаасибо за обстоятельную подборку! особенно за комментарии!

----------

